# Antalya - where the sun allways smiles



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

I was in Antalya at october 2011 and took some photos to share with you. sorry being late but i have just upload it to flickr. so here it goes, enjoy!

I stayed at Belek Town, Ela Quality Resort Hotel


Belek, Antalya, Ela Quality Resort Hotel by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Belek by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Belek, Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Belek, Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Belek, Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Belek, Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr

Antalya


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Kaleiiçi, Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Kaleiiçi, Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Kaleiiçi, Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya Mermerli Beach by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya, Turkey by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Very nice pictures


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

I do not remember the correct name, but, is there a park named Karali?


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

alluux said:


> I do not remember the correct name, but, is there a park named Karali?


i do not know Karalı but there is "Konyaaltı Beach & Park"


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

@ alluux

I do not remember the correct name, but, is there a park named Karali? 

I think you meant the Karaalioglu Park, beginning right at the end of the old town and harbour........


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Antalya; thanks for sharing them


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the information. That is the one.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


----------

